# Adidas Snowboarding Boots



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with them? Looking at a new pair for this season and they are intriguing.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

From a friend who is selling them this year, the Boost "feels" like a $500 boot, but since this year isn't comparable to last year nobody has an idea yet if they're gonna hold up or how they really ride. Personally I don't have much hope. They are doing exactly what Nike did, and while Nike did some pretty cool video projects and Adidas is doing some cool ones too, it really just feels like it's a cash catch for them. There's no sense either brand cares/cared about growing the sport. Maybe Adidas does, it's still early. But with last year having a recall on the Blauvelt after a supposed 3 year development cycle, I just don't have faith.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Nivek said:


> From a friend who is selling them this year, the Boost "feels" like a $500 boot, but since this year isn't comparable to last year nobody has an idea yet if they're gonna hold up or how they really ride. Personally I don't have much hope. They are doing exactly what Nike did, and while Nike did some pretty cool video projects and Adidas is doing some cool ones too, it really just feels like it's a cash catch for them. There's no sense either brand cares/cared about growing the sport. Maybe Adidas does, it's still early. But with last year having a recall on the Blauvelt after a supposed 3 year development cycle, I just don't have faith.


What boots do you prefer then? I rode Judges last year but they actually broke. I've never broken a boot before and it was extremely unusual.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Salomon, K2, Burton, Ride, 32, DC, Nitro, Deeluxe, Flow's higher end stuff, Rome... It's about fit. 

I'm curious though, what broke?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Not only did both of the Boa's break and have to be replaced there seemed to be a stiff piece of plastic that ran along the heel that snapped because the boots had a really weird crease on them. When I took them to Milo the guys there said that the piece of plastic probably broke due to stress or that the boots were defective.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What happened with the BOA's exactly? And yeah that spine snap sounds like a defect to me. We sold a lot of DC last year and haven't had any warranty issues here yet. 

I ask about the BOA cause they had an issue last year with them seizing due to cables being too long and binding on the dials. In fact that is the number 1 reason I fix BOA's. Cause the cables were too long and they bound up or something. I consistently use shorter than stated cables by 10 or 20 cm in every boot I fix.


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

Personally I would grab them mid-past season when they start to go on sale. A little overpriced imo


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Boas break, it happens. I keep two extra cables with me all the time while traveling. The spines shouldn't break, I had some DC boots fall apart after 15-20 days and have never tried them again. The flow talons and hylites are the only boots I've found that have held up for 100+ days.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

The boas seized and the local shop fixed them. I personally felt really uncomfortable in the DC's. I think I'll probably go Burton Ions.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Bamfboardman said:


> The boas seized and the local shop fixed them. I personally felt really uncomfortable in the DC's. I think I'll probably go Burton Ions.


Wide feet & Adidas do not mix... Found a great deals on ION boots. What size you looking for. I already bought Burton Driver X & 32 Prime.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Argo said:


> Boas break, it happens. I keep two extra cables with me all the time while traveling. The spines shouldn't break, I had some DC boots fall apart after 15-20 days and have never tried them again. The flow talons and hylites are the only boots I've found that have held up for 100+ days.


I could have told you that with the DC's... as long as they were 2013 and older. They were straight garbagio till the revamp last year. Talons are the shit. Love that boot.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Bamfboardman said:


> The boas seized and the local shop fixed them. I personally felt really uncomfortable in the DC's. I think I'll probably go Burton Ions.


Yeah, that was a known issue. DC made a huge revamp of the line for 2014 and had some issues. They were aware before the 2015 stuff was finalized so it shouldn't be an issue any longer.

In case the shop dude you go to isn't in the know, here's the know on the Ion's liner. It'd dual density heat moldable EVA surrounded by PU. The PU will not break in or down. So, buy them knowing you'll get maybe a 1/4 size of pack out. That's it. In an emergency a good boot fitter will be able to get a full half size beyond the printed size, but that's probably the max. Otherwise if it's a good fit, it's a great boot.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah this is my third post in a row in one thread, suck it.
















Ha.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Two seasons ago bought NewBalance boots marketed by 686. Bought in early Feb, destroyed them with close to 60 days. Sent photos & returned boots. Rep gave me his email said contact him in September. NewBalance dropped boot line, 686 rep sent me a huge list of Jackets-Paints & shipped me the two I picked. Now that is customer service. :yahoo::laughat:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The only burton boots I would buy are SLX and IONS. I have had bad luck with burton boots also, Driver X..... The liner just pretty much gave up on me, I am not small.....


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd never ride the SLX. That boot is the Method of snowboard boots. The Ion is more like the Custom X or Landlord or Pile Driver or Fish. One the higher end of the spectrum, but validated. The SLX is in my opinion really no better than the Ion, just more "fancy".


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Found great price 11.5 Ion leather... New 2014


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

I've always had bad luck with Burton boots, but that's just me personally.
I am very interested in getting the Blauvelts. Anyone have experience in those?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

JPOW said:


> I've always had bad luck with Burton boots, but that's just me personally.
> I am very interested in getting the Blauvelts. Anyone have experience in those?


The guys at Milo (the local snowboard shop in SLC) said to stay away.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Bamfboardman said:


> The guys at Milo (the local snowboard shop in SLC) said to stay away.


This has been the general mood in the industry. They have A LOT to prove.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Yeah, that was a known issue. DC made a huge revamp of the line for 2014 and had some issues. They were aware before the 2015 stuff was finalized so it shouldn't be an issue any longer.
> 
> In case the shop dude you go to isn't in the know, here's the know on the Ion's liner. It'd dual density heat moldable EVA surrounded by PU. The PU will not break in or down. So, buy them knowing you'll get maybe a 1/4 size of pack out. That's it. In an emergency a good boot fitter will be able to get a full half size beyond the printed size, but that's probably the max. Otherwise if it's a good fit, it's a great boot.


Referring back to this comment Nivek, I just ordered some Ion's in a 10. If it fits snug should I return it and size up? Or just let it break in? Snug not painfully tight that is.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Bamfboardman said:


> Referring back to this comment Nivek, I just ordered some Ion's in a 10. If it fits snug should I return it and size up? Or just let it break in? Snug not painfully tight that is.


You still want to size them normal. When we talk about the Infinite ride liner not packing out, it's referring to what that initially meant. The first 10 days of boot break in is not pack out. It's break in. What happens to your liner at the end of a 90 day season is pack out. Size Ion's as normal.




Where you run into sizing differences with Infinite Ride vs other liners is someone that has a full size difference in foot. Because there is effectively half the amount of heat moldable foam in the liner, it can't accommodate a full size without physical liner work. A full intuition liner can.


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

Yikes, just saw CAN pricing for the boost. $550! Cool so $620 something with tax for boots...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Sierra trading post.com.Ion leather boots 2014 new $227 They deliver to CAN.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nivek said:


> From a friend who is selling them this year, the Boost "feels" like a $500 boot, but since this year isn't comparable to last year nobody has an idea yet if they're gonna hold up or how they really ride. Personally I don't have much hope. They are doing exactly what Nike did, and while Nike did some pretty cool video projects and Adidas is doing some cool ones too, it really just feels like it's a cash catch for them. There's no sense either brand cares/cared about growing the sport. Maybe Adidas does, it's still early. But with last year having a recall on the Blauvelt after a supposed 3 year development cycle, I just don't have faith.


which boots?

These ones here?

Adidas Blauvelt Snowboard Boots


TT


----------

